
The Coronavirus and a World Without Meat - tysone
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/21/opinion/coronavirus-meat-vegetarianism.html
======
yboris
Quote:

> If you care about the working poor, about racial justice, and about climate
> change, you have to stop eating animals.

~~~
skullquake
and use condoms

